# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Про сканирование портов

## petrov

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты. 
Вот уже год пользуюсь интернетом, никаких проблем не наблюдалось. Но вот в один прекрасный день пришло мне в голову запустить программу сканирования портов APS, и оказалось, что мой компьютер постоянно подвергается атакам хакеров. В частности, следующие порты:
1026/UDP
1434/UDP
22/TCP
23/TCP
110/TCP
1080/TCP
1114/TCP
1433/TCP
Вопрос следующий: есть ли необходимость срочно качать все эти безусловно полезные программы и утилиты, которые нужны для проверки компьютера согласно правил вашего раздела о помощи, и делать полную проверку? 
Простите за дилетантский вопрос, но какую именно РЕАЛЬНУЮ угрозу несут эти «атаки хакеров»? А то все эти «пугалки» про удаленное управление и т.д. в разных статьях не очень убеждают, с учетом того, что ничего страшного за год не произошло.
Нужно ли сносить мой любимый антивирус и покупать что-то супер-пупер-защищающее, или просто расслабиться и не запускать больше программу APS? :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

APS - Не программа сканирования портов; программа прослушивает несколько сотен портов для анализа входщих соединений по этим портам. http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/aps/ Таким образом можно тестировать правильную работу файрвола.

Как вы обнаружили, что вас действительно атакует? Это APS вам сообщает? У вас файрвол стоит какой-нибудь? Даже встроенный брандмауэер Windows должен защищать вас от атак извне.

Сам я вам советовал бы убрать APS. Зачем вам открытый порт 110 (почта), например, когда у вас компьютер-клиент, а не почтовый сервер? 

Покажите лучше отчёт TCPView. Запустите tcpview.exe. Согласитесь, нажав ОК. Копируйте то, что он показывает сюда или сделайте скриншот. Личные адреса маскируйте как-нибудь. Меня интересует то, что у вас на 'LISTENING' стоит.

Paul

----------


## Dr.

Извиняюсь, что влезаю, но отделную тему создавать было бы флудом... p2u, мои скрин-ы посмотрите? У меня KIS 8.0.0.454. Netbios вообще отключенa в протоколах и сам протокол в свойствах сетевых подключений удалён. Откуда LISTENING?

----------


## XP user

> Извиняюсь, что влезаю, но отделную тему создавать было бы флудом... p2u, мои скрин-ы посмотрите? У меня KIS 8.0.0.454. Netbios вообще отключенa в протоколах и сам протокол в свойствах сетевых подключений удалён. Откуда LISTENING?


Видимо у вас netbios всё-таки не отключён на всех интерфейсах. В зависимости от тип сети вам он, возможно, нужен (допустим для вашего сетевого адаптера/модема).
Как отключить NetBIOS? 
Попробуйте ещё Windows Worms Doors Cleaner
Прямая ссылка для загрузки: WWDC.EXE
Все параметры должны быть зелёными. Если нет, то тогда нажать Disable на нужный параметр (запомните его!) и перезагрузить компьютер. Потом заново проверьте состояние портов. Если против этих мер сеть не работает, то тогда вернуть всё до прежднего состояния.

Есть ещё кое-что от Майкрософта. Можно либо проходить по данному списку служб на отключение, либо связаться со мной в личку.
Другие параметры LISTENING это от самого Касперского (avp.exe) (это так положено).

Paul

----------


## Dr.

У меня ADSL роутер. Наверно netbios для него необходима.
Windows Worms Doors Cleaner использую давно, но добиться всех зелёных не удаётся. После перезагрузки,-снова жёлтая кнопка. 

Все службы из списка отключены. Только автообновление вручную.

----------


## zerocorporated

> У меня ADSL роутер. Наверно netbios для него необходима.


Обычно нет. А он у вас в режиме "моста" работает? (Подключается он сам к интернету при включении или вы устанавливаете соединения из windows)

----------


## XP user

> У меня ADSL роутер. Наверно netbios для него необходима.
> Все службы из списка отключены. Только автообновление вручную.


Можете не волноваться.

Paul

----------


## Dr.

> Обычно нет. А он у вас в режиме &quot;моста&quot; работает? (Подключается он сам к интернету при включении или вы устанавливаете соединения из windows)


Да, автоматом подключается. p2u, спасибо. Я по моему понял в чём причина. Все "дверки" закрыты(зелёные) до тех пор, пока я не правлю неполадки реестра Ccleaner'ом. После чистки, одна желтеет.

----------


## XP user

> После чистки, одна желтеет.


Возможно она не может найти какую-нибудь запись в реестре. Ничего страшного.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## petrov

p2u, спасибо за ответ. Да, об атаках я узнаю именно от APS. А почему бы и нет, если «Основным назначением данной программы является обнаружение хакерских атак» (цитата с приведенной Вами ссылки). 
У меня сначала был включен брандмауэр Windows и стоял NOD32. Пару дней назад с перепугу поставил KIS 8.0.0.357 (trial), брандмауэр он отключил. Ситуация не изменилась (APS и дальше периодически кричал «внимание, хакер», в основном порты 1026/UDP, 1080/TCP), однако и KIS иногда сообщал о поползновениях на порт 1434/UDP (при отключенном APS). Только что поотключал NETBIOS, после перезагрузки TCPview показывает LISTENING только такие порты TCP: 
1032 (alg.exe), 
1110 и 19780 (avp.exe). 
Вобщем, я так понимаю, проблем никаких нет? Просто «хакеры» (или что это было) слетаются на порты, нарочно открытые APS, как мухи на мед ?

----------


## XP user

> 1032 (alg.exe), 
> 1110 и 19780 (avp.exe).


alg.exe - Application Layer Gateway Service (Служба шлюза уровня приложения).
Если у вас XP SP2 или выше, и у вас нет FTP сервера, то тогда рекомендую отключить эту службу. Выходить из Интернета. В Панель Управления - Администрирование - Службы. Найтй её, щёлкать дважды на её название, и поставить её Тип Запуска на 'Отключено' (Применить - ОК). Перезагрузить комп. Порт 1032 будет закрыт.



> Вобщем, я так понимаю, проблем никаких нет? Просто «хакеры» (или что это было) слетаются на порты, нарочно открытые APS, как мухи на мед ?


Да, то, что APS делает на самом деле - он делает из вашего компа HoneyPot (банка с мёдом). Поэтому и получается 'как мухи на мёд'. Но проблема ещё в том, что вы, скорее всего, APS в 'Доверенные' КИСа поместили, что не соответствует инструкциям автора...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## petrov

Вы меня окончательно успокоили, спасибо большое.

----------


## XP user

> Вы меня окончательно успокоили, спасибо большое.


Не за что. Желаю чистого Интернета и спокойного общения...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Оптим

Господа ! Очень хочу разобраться в сетевой безопасности , у меня домашний компьютер , пользуюсь Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0.1.325 в списке очень много открытых портов  приложения  SVCHOST.EXE  понятно ,что это работа системы , но интересно знать какой номер порта какой службе или какому приложению соответствует ?

----------


## Rene-gad

> интересно знать какой номер порта какой службе или какому приложению соответствует ?


В Windows 65535 портов. С какого начнем?  :Cool: 
http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
http://www.spirit.com/Resources/ports.html
Так же можно почитать
http://www.pcflank.com/index.htm
http://www.grc.com/intro.htm

----------


## Оптим

Я слабоват в английском нет ни чего русскоязычного?

----------


## XP user

> Господа ! Очень хочу разобраться в сетевой безопасности , у меня домашний компьютер , пользуюсь Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0.1.325 в списке очень много открытых портов приложения SVCHOST.EXE Вложение 66883 понятно ,что это работа системы , но интересно знать какой номер порта какой службе или какому приложению соответствует?
> 
> Я слабоват в английском нет ни чего русскоязычного?


У вас какая система? Не Виста случайно?
Тип соединения какой? Куда скриншоты исчезли?
По-русски нашёл следующую инфу:
Порт TCP - Объяснение
Список портов и их сервисов

Paul

----------


## Оптим

Да Виста.Соединение через ADSL модем. Я тут почитал немного и воспользовался рекомендациями :отключил большинство служб из списка ,также воспользовался прогой wwdc вот , что было Порт ы3.png 2008-08-12_183406.png -здесь конечно я уже отключал было почти все красное.
Вот , что сейчас :Закрыты.pngПосле чистки.png
Можете что-нибудь порекомендовать ?

----------


## Оптим

Еще вопрос: можно ли удалить из свойств подключений выделенные вещи (как указано в списке служб на отключение):свойства.png

----------


## Гриша

Планировщиков пакетов Qos можно удалить,а вот Kaspersky NDIS фильтр лучше оставить,иначе трафик некому будет обнюхивать  :Smiley:

----------


## Оптим

> Планировщиков пакетов Qos можно удалить,а вот Kaspersky NDIS фильтр лучше оставить,иначе трафик некому будет обнюхивать


Хорошо так и сделаю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Оптим

Вот еще скрин :здесь уже другие порты Порты 5.png.
Можно ли еще закрыть , например 1060 или 1064 ?

----------


## Ivaemon

А какой смысл в такой мороке и закрытии портов вручную, если любой мало-мальски порядочный фаер прикрывает все порты в режиме невидимости, и никакой скан не страшен? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Оптим

> А какой смысл в такой мороке и закрытии портов вручную, если любой мало-мальски порядочный фаер прикрывает все порты в режиме невидимости, и никакой скан не страшен? Или я ошибаюсь?


Во-первых какой смысл их прятать , если они не нужны , во-вторых любой открытый порт - это потенциальная уязвимость. Спрятать то их можно(хотя не знаю как) , а как быть с передачей информации через них - это и есть морока постоянно отслеживать трафик и установленные соединения которые создает система или создавать какие-то правила для них в файрволе , а если антивирус что-то просмотрел?.... и потекли твои данные по проводам или наоборот.Закрыл порты и голова болит намного меньше .

----------


## XP user

> А какой смысл в такой мороке и закрытии портов вручную, если любой мало-мальски порядочный фаер прикрывает все порты в режиме невидимости, и никакой скан не страшен? Или я ошибаюсь?


Закрыть порт = отключить программу или сервис, которая этот порт открывает. Все другие способы - псевдо-решения. Система сильнее, чем программа защита, которая на ней стоит. Поэтому надо заботиться об обновлениях Windows и всех установленных программ. 
'Невидимость' в Интернете не существует. Сам скан не страшен НИКОГДА - вопрос только в том, что будет ПОСЛЕ скана если у вас за файрволом не всё в порядке...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Оптим

Наверно не дождусь когда мне кто-нибудь ответит по поводу скринов . :Sad:

----------


## XP user

> Можно ли еще закрыть , например 1060 или 1064?





> Наверно не дождусь когда мне кто-нибудь ответит по поводу скринов .


Оптим, у вас это не открытые порты, а идентификаторы процессов. 1060, например, = svchost. 
Соединений нет никуда. Конечно можно и это убрать, но смысл какой?

Paul

----------


## Оптим

> Оптим, у вас это не открытые порты, а идентификаторы процессов. 1060, например, = svchost. 
> Соединений нет никуда. Конечно можно и это убрать, но смысл какой?
> 
> Paul


Посмотрите еще вот это 2008-08-15_103001.png, если все впорядке , то я окончательно успокоюсь.

----------


## XP user

> Посмотрите еще вот это 2008-08-15_103001.png, если все впорядке , то я окончательно успокоюсь.


Думаю, что можно успокоиться. Вы же на Висте. Боюсь, что если ещё кое-что отрубить, то тогда у вас сеть перестанет работать.  :Smiley: 
P.S.: Хотя мне лично не нравится, конечно: порты 135, 500, и 4500... Это у вас IPSec что-ли работает?

Paul

----------


## Оптим

> Думаю, что можно успокоиться. Вы же на Висте. Боюсь, что если ещё кое-что отрубить, то тогда у вас сеть перестанет работать. 
> P.S.: Хотя мне лично не нравится, конечно: порты 135, 500, и 4500... Это у вас IPSec что-ли работает?
> 
> Paul


Да скорее всего IPSec вот что с этим связано :2008-08-15_133754.png , 2008-08-15_133931.png , 2008-08-15_134237.png был не уверен поэтому не отключил.Планировщик заданий вообще не отключается:2008-08-15_134046.png и в свойствах все кнопки затенены.Посоветуйте что-нибудь по этим службам.

----------


## Ivaemon

Возможно, не к месту, но такая просьба о помощи знатокам. Используя рекомендации *Ник.Головко* из его книги и *p2u* (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=30184), в целях безопасности отключил часть служб. Всё замечательно, но вот некоторые программы теперь не могут установиться, алертуют, что невозможно установить службу или драйвер. 
Может ли это быть результатом отключения некоторых служб или NetBios, и если да, то каких? :Help: 
Пытался экспериментировать, но некоторые службы, напр, службы IPSEC, отказываются запускаться даже при условии работы тех, от кого они зависят...

----------


## barsukRed

> Сам скан не страшен НИКОГДА - вопрос только в том, что будет ПОСЛЕ скана если у вас за файрволом не всё в порядке... 
> Paul


Следует ли Вас, Паул, понимать так,что скан (т.е. получение инфы о системе и ее уязвимостях) не надо бояться. Страшно то. что хакер может *правильно*(умело) использовать полученную информацию?

----------


## XP user

> Возможно, не к месту, но такая просьба о помощи знатокам. Используя рекомендации *Ник.Головко* из его книги и *p2u* (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=30184), в целях безопасности отключил часть служб. Всё замечательно, но вот некоторые программы теперь не могут установиться, алертуют, что невозможно установить службу или драйвер. 
> Может ли это быть результатом отключения некоторых служб или NetBios, и если да, то каких?
> Пытался экспериментировать, но некоторые службы, напр, службы IPSEC, отказываются запускаться даже при условии работы тех, от кого они зависят...


Более конкретно, пожалуйста 
- что такое 'некоторые программы'? 
- что вы именно отключили уже?
- IPSec в каких целях хотели использовать? Служба открывает по крайне мере 2 порта и сама она достаточно такая уязвимая.
- если вы хотите, например, McAfee или Norton антивирус установить, и служба Планировщик Задач не работает, то тогда установить эти программы не получится.




> Следует ли Вас, Паул, понимать так,что скан (т.е. получение инфы о системе и ее уязвимостях) не надо бояться. Страшно то. что хакер может *правильно*(умело) использовать полученную информацию?


Именно так.

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

*p2u*, отключено вот чего:

(ну, и куча других служб "вручную")
Стоит у меня Нортон Антибот. Запущена служба SymantecAntiBotAgent. Ставил до наведения порядка. Вздумалось тут мне подурачиться: снёс его, хотел поставить версию поновее - ан нет, пишет "не могу установить службу слежения". Снёс, решил, пользуясь случаем, попробовать PrevX2 - давно руки чесались посмотреть на его эвристику :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - та же картина - пишет: "не могу установить драйвер". Ну, думаю, защита мощная, всё замечательно! но хотелось бы иногда всё-таки что-то и потестить из серьзных систем безопасности. Ну, вот и стал экспериментировать с разными службами, не поможет ли их включение делу...
Кстати, планировщик отключил (вначале полностью) сразу после установки системы, и его отсутствие не помешало установлению программ и того же Нортона Антибота. Сейчас поставил на "вручную".

----------


## XP user

> [B] Ну, вот и стал экспериментировать с разными службами, не поможет ли их включение делу...


Службы Windows с вашей проблемой не связаны. Не исключено, что вы Симантек (первый) не полностью удалили. У меня впечатление, что, возможно, драйвер какой-то ещё работает против установки новых программ защиты. Проверьте - правой мышки мой Комп - Свойства - Оборудование - Диспетчер Устройств. Включите 'Вид' - Показывать Скрытые устройства. В разделе 'Драйвера не Plug and Play' поищите... Там есть странные какие-то драйвера ещё?
P.S.: Столько программ как я, вы скорее всего не тестируете - у меня таких проблем как у вас нет, хотя службы по списке все либо отключены, либо удалены.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## barsukRed

> Именно так.
> 
> Paul


Я,конечно может и заблуждаюсь, но утечка информации-это тоже плохо. Ну,например, при определенном везении, можно-же разнюхать и установленные программы защиты (по каким-нибудь косвенным признакам) . Ну а дальше и остановленный сервис запустить и фаер перевести в демократичный режим. Да мало ли что враги могут сделать... Ведь возможность такая не исключена?

----------


## XP user

> Я,конечно может и заблуждаюсь, но утечка информации-это тоже плохо. Ну,например, при определенном везении, можно-же разнюхать и установленные программы защиты (по каким-нибудь косвенным признакам) . Ну а дальше и остановленный сервис запустить и фаер перевести в демократичный режим. Да мало ли что враги могут сделать... Ведь возможность такая не исключена?


Если программист задал, что программа должна выйти в сеть, то тогда никакой файрвол её не остановит (пример Flash Player). Поэтому надо следить за тем, чтобы не попала у вас на комп всякая гадость - только программы, которым вы доверяете.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ananas

> если вы хотите ... установить, и служба Планировщик Задач не работает, то тогда установить эти программы не получится


Действительно, не понятно, для чего в Висте нужен недоступный для остановки Планировщик и постоянно открытый 135-й порт?


> Всё замечательно, но вот некоторые программы теперь не могут установиться, алертуют, что невозможно установить службу или драйвер.


У меня получилось так - "Служба лицензирования..." должна быть запущена (авто), а "Службу уведомлений о лицензировании..." можно остановить (отключено). Это еще одна непонятная мне связка.


> скан (т.е. получение инфы о системе и ее уязвимостях) не надо бояться


А как, собственно, от самого скана вообще уберечься? Ведь бойся, не бойся - не поможет. От скана один прием - в сеть не выходить, имхо. Да, результаты скана можно исказить, сделать более скудными.

----------


## XP user

> Если программист задал, что программа должна выйти в сеть, то тогда никакой файрвол её не остановит (пример Flash Player). Поэтому надо следить за тем, чтобы не попала у вас на комп всякая гадость - только программы, которым вы доверяете.


@ *barsukRed*
Помните, что именно через Flash Player смогли хакнуть Висту, хотя он НЕ стоит на LISTENING, и видимых портов для себя не открывает?
http://www.neowin.net/news/main/08/0...nux-undefeated

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

> Службы Windows с вашей проблемой не связаны. Не исключено, что вы Симантек (первый) не полностью удалили. У меня впечатление, что, возможно, драйвер какой-то ещё работает против установки новых программ защиты. Проверьте - правой мышки мой Комп - Свойства - Оборудование - Диспетчер Устройств. Включите 'Вид' - Показывать Скрытые устройства. В разделе 'Драйвера не Plug and Play' поищите... Там есть странные какие-то драйвера ещё?
> P.S.: Столько программ как я, вы скорее всего не тестируете - у меня таких проблем как у вас нет, хотя службы по списке все либо отключены, либо удалены. 
> 
> Paul


Paul, обрадовали и одновременно огорчили. Потому что на что же ещё мне теперь грешить? :Smiley: 
Систему вернул к состоянию до удаления Нортона.
Вот список драйверов:

Посмотрел каждый. Подозрительный разве что mchInjDrv, остальные либо типа безвредные, либо принадлежат давно использовавшимся проверенным прогам, никаких сюрпризов от них не было.
Думаете, стоит удалить mchInjDrv?
Интересно, что файла mchInjDrv.sys в системе не найдено...

----------


## XP user

> Paul, обрадовали и одновременно огорчили.


Мда, такая грустная судьба у меня... Уж простите...  



> Вот список драйверов:


Список драйверов программ защиты у вас - внушительный! Скажите лучше сначала какие программы защиты ВЫ думаете, что у вас всё ещё установлены.



> Думаете, стоит удалить mchInjDrv?


Я скорее думаю, что вам следует открыть топик в разделе Помогите по правилам.

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Я знаю что p2u будет со мной не согласин, но моё глубокое убеждение состоит в следующем. Если безопасность не является смыслом вашей жизни, не трогайте сервисы Windows. Время и нервы которые будут потом потрачены на выяснение почему различные вещи не работают, и как это исправить могут быть дороже вероятного ущерба от возможной эксплуотации возможных уязвимостей в этих сервисах.
При всех установленных обновлениях и правильно нстроенной стенке, шансы что удастся скомпрометировать систему через системные сервисы не велик. И даже при условии что атака удалась, это только первый шаг к заражению. Исполняемый код експлоита обычно очень мал, и достаточен только для попытки закачать на компьютер некую троянскую программу. Эту попытку опять же с высокой вероятностью перехватит правильно нстроенная стенка. Так что я бы оставил сервисы в покое.

----------


## XP user

> Я знаю что p2u будет со мной не согласин,


Если юзер за раутером, то тогда могу согласиться с вами.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> Если безопасность не является смыслом вашей жизни, не трогайте сервисы Windows.
> При всех установленных обновлениях и правильно нстроенной стенке, шансы что удастся скомпрометировать систему через системные сервисы не велик.


А ты можешь для дураков обьяснить: зачем защищать стенкой то, от чего можно избавится?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну не нужны человеку в общем случае напр. UnPlug, Task Schedule, Служба новостей и т.д.
Единственная ситуация, когда можно условно признать твою правоту - это рутер - тут можно действительно ничего не выключать. И то при условии, что у компа достаточно сил, чтобы тащить ненужные службы.

----------


## Geser

> А ты можешь для дураков обьяснить: зачем защищать стенкой то, от чего можно избавится?  Ну не нужны человеку в общем случае напр. UnPlug, Task Schedule, Служба новостей и т.д.
> Единственная ситуация, когда можно условно признать твою правоту - это рутер - тут можно действительно ничего не выключать. И то при условии, что у компа достаточно сил, чтобы тащить ненужные службы.


Никогда не известно какая служба понадобится программе которую ты захочешь поставить завтра. И она тебе никогда в этом не признается. Просто будет глючить или не будет вообще работать.

----------


## XP user

> Никогда не известно какая служба понадобится программе которую ты захочешь поставить завтра. И она тебе никогда в этом не признается. Просто будет глючить или не будет вообще работать.


У меня за лет 5 таких проблем не замечено совсем, и я устанавливаю/удаляю программы ОЧЕНЬ часто для того, чтобы тестировать продукты...

Paul

----------


## Geser

> У меня за лет 5 таких проблем не замечено совсем, и я устанавливаю/удаляю программы ОЧЕНЬ часто для того, чтобы тестировать продукты...
> 
> Paul


Ну, если Вы скажете что за 5 лет установили хотя бы 30-40% существующих на свете программ, то я буду готов принять это как аргумент.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Никогда не известно какая служба понадобится программе которую ты захочешь поставить завтра. И она тебе никогда в этом не признается. Просто будет глючить или не будет вообще работать.


Ну так есть сообщение об ошибке, есть саппорт программы, гугл, ну и наконец - форумы. Ну нельзя же носить за собой рюкзак с теплыми вещами круглый год _А вдруг ледниковый период наступит!_.

----------


## XP user

> Ну, если Вы скажете что за 5 лет установили хотя бы 30-40% существующих на свете программ, то я буду готов принять это как аргумент.


По безопасности даже больше - именно с ними есть такой риск. Поэтому и узнал про Нортон и Макафи...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

Проблему решил, p2u был прав: был конфликт драйверов разных программ. Всем спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Geser

> Ну так есть сообщение об ошибке, есть саппорт программы, гугл, ну и наконец - форумы. Ну нельзя же носить за собой рюкзак с теплыми вещами круглый год _А вдруг ледниковый период наступит!_.


А в танке за хлебом ездить можно? :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

@ *Geser*:

Риск, что установщики программ за собой плохо убирают, как в случае с *Ivaemon*, и что в последствии либо нельзя установить новых, или что эти новые программы работать не могут - гораздо больше, чем при отключении служб Windows. Поэтому я до сих пор стою за списком, который дал на форуме Касперского.

P.S.: Есть одно исключение: если у вас есть определённый тип сканер, то тогда нельзя отключить 
Shell Hardware Detection (Определение оборудования оболочки)
Есть риск, что сканнер не будет работать, о чём мне сообщил *Максим*. Поэтому я её убрал из списки. Но это опять-таки не со всеми сканнерами. Поэтому отменить мощный инструмент безопасности как отключение служб из-за возможных таких рисков это почти как вылить воду из ванны вместе с ребёнком.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## taloran

> Вот список драйверов:


Выключите   загрузку mndm (драйвер MS Netmeeting), NetBios через TCP/IP и RDPCDD (драйвер сервиса Remote Desktop), они вам уже не нужны.
Отключите  сервисы  Автоподключение  удалённого доступа, QoS RSVP, Автоматическое обновление. Конечно, если они вам не нужны...
Можете попробовать отключить ещё ASP.NET State Service =)




> А в танке за хлебом ездить можно?


Можно, только надо аккуратно  :Cheesy:   Прохожих не раздавить и магазин не вынести с прилавком, а то хлеба не будет. Вместе с магазином  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*p2u*
А как лучше всего отслеживать, чтобы на комп не попала "всякакя гадость" ?  :Cheesy: 
Не  лазать по варезу и др. "злачно-опасным местам" и прочитать книгу  Николая Головко "Безопасный Интернет" ? 

Или нужно что-то ещё?  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Можете попробовать отключить ещё ASP.NET State Service =)


Обязательно отключить. Некоторые программы требуют, чтобы Net.Framework был установлен, но ASP.Net ничего не делает для обычного юзера. Если вы не девелопер, то тогда службу отключить и учётную запись ASP.Net со стандартным паролем из Панель Управления - Администрирование - Управление компьютером - Локальные пользователи УДАЛИТЬ. Программы, которые работают с Net.Framework от этого не страдают.




> А как лучше всего отслеживать, чтобы на комп не попала "всякакя гадость" ? 
> Не  лазать по варезу и др. "злачно-опасным местам" и прочитать книгу  Николая Головко "Безопасный Интернет" ? 
> 
> Или нужно что-то ещё?


То, что раньше считалось 'плохими сайтами' (варез, порно-сайты) уже давно не единственные места, где люди заражаются. Теперь это может случиться, когда вы решили посмотреть новые модели телефонов в он-лайне, решили слушать музыку на не совсем знакомом сайте, и т.д. Поэтому:
* Управлять скриптами в браузере - то есть: нельзя их разрешить по умолчанию в браузере если у вас сёрфинг как бы сказать - 'рискован'. Причём, если вы уже разрешите, то тогда для главного домена, а не для третьих сторон.
* Установить ПО только с доверенных сайтов.
* Работать в режиме ограниченного пользователя, а не в режиме админа.

Paul

----------


## taloran

> Обязательно отключить. Некоторые программы требуют, чтобы Net.Framework был установлен, но ASP.Net ничего не делает для обычного юзера. Если вы не девелопер, то тогда службу отключить и учётную запись ASP.Net со стандартным паролем из Панель Управления - Администрирование - Управление компьютером - Локальные пользователи УДАЛИТЬ. Программы, которые работают с Net.Framework от этого не страдают.


Да, я так и  сделал. Незачем  систему загружать, ну и потенциальной уязвимостью лишней меньше. 
Фоновую интеллектуальную службу передачи (BITS)  я тоже отключил  :Smiley: 




> То, что раньше считалось 'плохими сайтами' (варез, порно-сайты) уже давно не единственные места, где люди заражаются. Теперь это может случиться, когда вы решили посмотреть новые модели телефонов в он-лайне, решили слушать музыку на не совсем знакомом сайте, и т.д. Поэтому:
> * Управлять скриптами в браузере - то есть: нельзя их разрешить по умолчанию в браузере если у вас сёрфинг как бы сказать - 'рискован'. Причём, если вы уже разрешите, то тогда для главного домена, а не для третьих сторон.
> * Установить ПО только с доверенных сайтов.
> * Работать в режиме ограниченного пользователя, а не в режиме админа.
> 
> Paul


Я никогда и не соменвался в том, что злачные места  не единственный способ подцепить малвару. Хотя не раз слышал, что это почти гарантия  от заражения =)
Что касается рекомендаций ваших, то имхо  большинство пользователей не особо желают следовать им... 
Тем более сидеть под учёткой ограниченного пользователя.

----------


## XP user

> Тем более сидеть под учёткой ограниченного пользователя.


Мои жёсткие настройки расчитаны на то, что люди не будут этого делать. Чем выше привилегий вы хотите для себя, тем буквальнее надо следить моим рекомендациям.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Оптим

> Мои жёсткие настройки расчитаны на то, что люди не будут этого делать. Чем выше привилегий вы хотите для себя, тем буквальнее надо следить моим рекомендациям. 
> 
> Paul


Кстати о рекомендациях , что вы все-таки скажете об этих службах?  см.сообщение #30

----------


## taloran

> Кстати о рекомендациях , что вы все-таки скажете об этих службах?  см.сообщение #30


Модули ключей IPsec для обмена ключами в Интернете и протокола IP с проверкой подлинности (IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules)
и Агент политики IPsec (IPsec Policy Agent) можете отключить.
Службу базовой фильтрации (Base Filtering Engine) оставьте.

Вообще рекомендую ознакомиться со следующими материалами

http://soft.oszone.net/program/4109/...ista_Services/

http://soft.oszone.net/program/3471/Windows_Vista_FAQ/

В качестве дополнения  для Vista =)

http://mirsovetov.ru/a/hi-tech/softw...ows-vista.html

Волноваться вам собственно не о чем  :Smiley:  Кулхацкеры вряд ли смогут что-то сделать )) Только хакеры =)
Тем более у вас стоит KIS, он неплохо должен справляться. 
Можете вручную позакрывать порты, которые вам кажутся "лишними", но  имхо это необязательно делать, если фаер хорошо отслеживает  активность  через них.
Наиболее опасное вы ведь уже отключили  с помощью WWDC

----------


## barsukRed

> А как, собственно, от самого скана вообще уберечься? Ведь бойся, не бойся - не поможет. От скана один прием - в сеть не выходить, имхо. Да, результаты скана можно исказить, сделать более скудными.


Я совершенно не хочу сказать "что скана не надо бояться потому что от него защиты нет". Напротив, от скана есть защита: собственная ОГРОМНАЯ паранойя!  :Smiley:  Я не боюсь показаться смешным. Только она,его величество паранойя.  :Smiley:  А не антивирусы и фаерволы... имхо,конечно.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> @ barsukRed
> Помните, что именно через Flash Player смогил хакнуть Висту, хотя он НЕ стоит на LISTENING, и видимых портов для себя не открывает?
> http://www.neowin.net/news/main/08/0...nux-undefeated
> 
> Paul


Да,да  :Smiley:  Для меня даже безоговорочно понятно что систему надо защищать отключая нежелательный/опасный функционал. Вопрос не в том. Для меня не понятно почему само получение информации о системе (в данном случае сканирование портов) не несет опасности? Ну, не знаю, хотя-бы по такой схеме: некоторые фаеры держат некоторые порты на LISTENING, предположим "злой человек" нащупал такой порт и сопоставил со списком заведомо известных по типу *порт-фаер*, покопался в багтраках,нашел способ выгрузить фаер(не все же фаеры устойчивы). А дальше уже ни какой роли не играет есть ли у меня дыры или нет. Я,конечно, не хакер, и не могу знать тонкостей вопроса, но приблизительно так,упрощая и округляя мысль. Значит в этом случае получение информации о используемом софте есть опасно. Ведь так?

----------


## priv8v

> предположим "злой человек" нащупал такой порт и сопоставил со списком заведомо известных по типу *порт-фаер*, покопался в багтраках,нашел способ выгрузить фаер(не все же фаеры устойчивы).


а как выгружать фаер то будет?..
смертельным пингом? (не путать с "пингом до смерти"))
 :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

@ *barsukRed* 

Есть реальность и есть галлюцинозный маркетинг. Давайте хорошо различать одно от другого. 

Файрвол, как я его воспринимаю, лишь дополнительный слой безопасности - оболочка вокруг уже хорошо защищённой системы. Сначала закрываем двери на уровне ОС, и потом ставим (дополнительно) файрвол - бронируем крепость, так сказать. Любой другой подход к данному вопросу отвергаю лично. Даже если у вас 'файрвол отключают', не должно быть страшно.

* Есть сам скан - он не опасен сам по себе.
* Есть результаты скана, которые можно при определённых обстоятельствах получать - там риск действительно может быть - этого я не отрицаю. Если вы на XP Pro, и у вас работает NetBIOS + админ шары на компе, то тогда риск действительно есть, тем более, что у большинства юзеров даже пароля нет на учётной записи Встроенного Админа, и они не переименовали эту учётку. Риск исходит не настолько от подростков и хулиганов у вас в локалке провайдера, а от зловредов, которые там ходят; провайдер трафик по локалке не журнализирует. Если вы потом жалуетесь провайдеру, и говорите, что у вас был тот или тот файрвол, провайдер по любому скажет, что 'это барахло', и что надо было 'нормальный' ставить - таким образом они отмазываются.
* Если двери (то есть порты) открыты, и за ними стоит уязвимая программа, то тогда уже как Бог даст - файр вам не поможет. Программы защиты, которые сами открывают порты надо снять с компа. 
* Для того, чтобы хакнуть комп, отключить файрвол, и т.д., надо за что-то зацепиться сначала, правильно? Как это сделать если вы сами услуг не предлагаете внешнему миру (то есть - все сервисы, которые открывают порты откючены). Либо надо заманить вас что-нибудь от меня скачать/установить на комп. Тогда защиты уже нет от вашего файрвола, это да.
* В отличие от того, что заявляют вендоры в рекламах, против ДДос атак защиты нет - надо перезагрузить систему и всё.
P.S.: Настоящие хакеры не будут атаковать вас если вы их лично не обидели.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

> В отличие от того, что заявляют вендоры в рекламах, ротив ДДос атак защиты нет - надо перезагрузить систему и всё.


вы меня задели за живое. 
DOS и DDOS это одна из моих любимых тем :Smiley: 

раз уж заговорили именно про ДДОС, то под этим видимо имеется в виду забивание канала полуоткрыми соединениями, форматированными пакетами или просто большим кол-вом данных (раз распределенная атака идет) - в таких случаях лучше просто никому не давать свой айпишник (точно также - одно из средств защиты своего мыла от взлома - нигде его не писать и никому не говорить :Smiley: ), банить по IP ддосяших и поставить какие-нибудь фильтры и ограничение на траффик по портам... 
+
сделав все что написал выше Пауль, вы закроете много того, на что можно пробовать покушаться средствами ДОСа
 :Smiley: 

...а перезагружать надо - если повисло что-то. но если бороться с досом только перезагрузкой не внимая при этом другим советам Пауля - далеко уехать не выйдет)

----------


## XP user

> банить по IP ддосяших


Это поможет только от дураков - если вас Ддосит бот, то тогда он подменивает адреса, допустим адресами вашего провайдера, и сети не будет...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> Это поможет только от дураков - если вас Ддосит бот, то тогда он подменивает адреса, допустим адресами вашего провайдера, и сети не будет...


согласен. все зависит от случая.
все зависит от того каким способом и что имено досит. 
в зависимости от способа доса - и защита.

----------


## barsukRed

> @ *barsukRed* 
> * Есть сам скан - он не опасен сам по себе.
> Paul


Я теперь понял,почему у Вас такой ответ  :Smiley:  Вы трактуете фразу буквально(помню Вашу подпись что Вы не носитель русского языка  :Smiley:  ) Т.е. сам скан не несет опасности на физическом уровне(не сломает ничего), я же понял Вашу фразу как скан не несет опасности ( в данном случае опасность-получение информации о системе зловредными специалистами). Все стало на свои места, извиняюсь за мою непонятливость  :Smiley:  
Во всем остальном я с Вами,конечно-же согласен, эти вопросы много ранее обсуждались. 



> P.S.: Настоящие хакеры не будут атаковать вас если вы их лично не обидели.


А если требуется чужая система для маскировки?

----------


## taloran

> Любой другой подход к данному вопросу отвергаю лично. Даже если у вас 'файрвол отключают', не должно быть страшно.


Тут вот какое дело. Некоторым совсем не страшно. Вообще без фаеров и всяких настроек ОС. Им просто всё равно и они сидят годами так. Не встречая никаких серьёзных проблем.
Или не замечая их. 




> * Есть сам скан - он не опасен сам по себе.


По-моему сканирование портов и тот же DOS - вполне обыденное явление. Балуются все кому не лень. Благо софта всякого полно и инструкций с указаниями =))

----------


## XP user

> А если требуется чужая система для маскировки?


Если вы даёте им использовать свой комп таким образом, то тогда вы сами виноваты - всегда.



> Тут вот какое дело. Некоторым совсем не страшно. Вообще без фаеров и всяких настроек ОС. Им просто всё равно и они сидят годами так. Не встречая никаких серьёзных проблем.
> Или не замечая их.


Я настраиваю свой комп для ВАШЕЙ безопасности, не для моей; чувствуете разницу? На моём компе нечего вязть...

Paul

----------


## barsukRed

> а как выгружать фаер то будет?..
> смертельным пингом? (не путать с "пингом до смерти"))


Вам виднее. Некоторые даже и сами выгружаются от переизбытка слов. А?  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Если вы даёте им использовать свой комп таким образом, то тогда вы сами виноваты - всегда.
> Paul





> Настоящие хакеры не будут атаковать вас если вы их лично не обидели


Возможно и будут, потому что ему нужна моя система для атаки и получения удовлетворяющего хакера результата. Потом же постучат власти в мою дверь а не в его. А он останется в стороне.  :Smiley:  Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## taloran

> Я настраиваю свой комп для ВАШЕЙ безопасности, не для моей; чувствуете разницу? На моём компе нечего вязть...


Нет, настраиваeте вы свой комп либо для своей безопасности, либо для безопасности окружающих.
Безопасность окружающих  уже предполагает, что вы настраиваете свой комп для себя, ведь тогда ваш комп не становится рассадником малвары и участником ботнета  в виде потенциальной/реальной угрозы.
Но по большому счёту безопасность окружающих зависит от них. Потому как нельзя полагаться на то, что у вас всё "чисто". В конце концов вы можете оградиться  бронёй  и своей крепостью. Это касается прежде всего вас в плане   пользы. 
Окружающие же предоставлены самим себе.  В вашем лице  они лишь потеряли возможную  угрозу для них "по неосторожности". Всё. Остальное вас уже не касаeтся, да и им не поможет.
Не считая, конечно, вашего участия  на  ниве малвароборства здесь и в др. местах, посильного вклада в просвещение вменяемых  пользователей  :Smiley: 




> Потом же постучат власти в мою дверь а не в его. А он останется в стороне.  Или я ошибаюсь?


Насколько я знаю, скрыться невозможно  напрочь. Время романтики давно прошло. И технологии шагнули вперёд. Я не удивлюсь, если  в ближaйшие годы инет будут стараться брать под контроль всё больше и больше, насколько это возможно в принципе, несмотря на  его дальнейший рост и даже предполагаемое появление некоего  подобия ИИ. Последнне, впрочем, уже  из футуристических  спекуляций =))
Как насчёт провайдера и логов ? Это раз. Что мешает использовать ВМ у себя? Это два.
Конечно, если речь идёт о простых пользователях, тогда  дело другое. Но и списывать  на них все грехи как-то глупо ...

----------


## ananas

> как выгружать фаер то будет? смертельным пингом? (не путать с "пингом до смерти")


Слыхал, не вдаваясь в подробности, что даже самые продвинутые программные файерволы обходятся сравнительно легко даже и без их выгрузки. И, как сказал один человек, "молчат при этом, как партизаны с откушенным языком и перебитыми пальцами". А лик-тесты типа матусека этого совсем не проверяют. Это правда?


> в таких случаях лучше просто никому не давать свой айпишник


Думаю, что положительным будет использование динамического назначения IP и использование различных буферов между клиентом и Инетом, типа прокси или демилитаризированных зон. Так?


> поставить какие-нибудь фильтры и ограничение на траффик по портам


Какие фильтры? По каким портам? Виртуальным из протоколов TCP и UDP? А на протоколы без понятия виртуальных портов, например ICMP? Или по физическим, что само собой всегда надежнее, имхо?

----------


## priv8v

ananas, если Вам правда так интересна тема DOS-атак, то, как говорится, мы только рады.



> Слыхал, не вдаваясь в подробности, что даже самые продвинутые программные файерволы обходятся сравнительно легко даже и без их выгрузки


способов именно "обхода", т.е посылки в интернет каких-либо данных в обход установленного фаера - великое множество (имею в виду также как и вы способы обхода без выгрузки). 
Тут можно долго и много спорить. Но без реальных доказательств (сорцев, файла, или внятного устного объяснения) ни к какому выводу положительному не прийти.
Одни фаерволы хуже, другие лучше. Они совершенствуются с каждой версией и обновлением. 
Считаю, что на данный момент самыми большими уязвимостями в фаерволах это то, что находится в 60 см от монитора (это в первую очередь) и доверенные приложения, которым разрешен выход в сеть неограниченно (это во вторую) - т.е если фаер недостаточно хорош, то он не палит внедрения длл в АП процессов, не палит попытки управления и т.д - это уже отдельная тема.



> Думаю, что положительным будет использование динамического назначения IP


да, в этом плане динамичский ip снимает часть проблем



> использование различных буферов между клиентом и Инетом, типа прокси или демилитаризированных зон.


с учетом того, что DOS на ПК в настоящее время явление крайне редкое и если и применяется, то в основном нужно добыть айпишник компа и вести атаку забивая канал или предварительно просканировав и найдя уязвимую службу начать на нее дос-атаку пробуя вызвать сбой...
Не считаю, что рационально использовать такие меры (в цитате) для защиты ПК от ДОСа.



> А на протоколы без понятия виртуальных портов, например ICMP?


смертельный пинг, думаю, Вам не грозит



> Какие фильтры? По каким портам? Виртуальным из протоколов TCP и UDP?


ну чаще всего дос ведется по tcp/ip протоколам...
фильтры, так сказать, по количеству траффика, по айпи адресам, позволение только необходимого траффика и т.д (некоторые функции могут выполнять брэндмауэры...)
А вообще, DOS-атаки на ПК это уже неактуальная на мой взгляд тема.

----------


## XP user

> т.е если фаер недостаточно хорош, то он не палит внедрения длл в АП процессов, не палит попытки управления и т.д - это уже отдельная тема.


Файрвол не должен этим заниматься. Он может только блокировать те программы, которые вежливо просят разрешение выйти. Программы, которым вы не доверяете не должны быть установлены у вас на компе. Задачи по Интернету в тех программах, которым вы доверяете, но не хотите пропускать в Интернет, надо отключить в интерфейсе этих программ или через реестр, а не пытаться блокировать их файрволом; вы губите систему.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> Программы, которым вы не доверяете не должны быть установлены у вас на компе.


Пауль, я имел в виду такие программы как браузер, асику, мейл.ру агент, аутлук, фтп-менеджер и т.д
Думаю, Вам лучше меня известно, насколько опасен осел. :Smiley: 

а фаер в любом случае должен палить внедрения левых длл в процессы.

----------


## XP user

> а фаер в любом случае должен палить внедрения левых длл в процессы.


Real Player, Flash Player, Pinch, если хотите, и ряд других не используют левых dll для своих задач и выходят очень просто и незаметно через уже разрешённый браузер.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> Real Player, Flash Player, Pinch, если хотите, и ряд других не используют левых dll для своих задач и выходят очень просто и незаметно через уже разрешённый браузер.


а что Вы хотите этим сказать?.. то что троянов интересующихся АП других процессов мало? :Smiley: 
пинч прекрасно палит любой фаер из тех, что я тестил...

если уж ПО совсем уж специлизированное (фаер) и разрабы не позаботились о такой функции, то должно на компе все-таки (желательно) стоять что-то, что палит подобные действия.

*Вы не согласны со мной в том, что установленные в системе легитимные программы представляют достаточную опасность для фаервола? (если подразумевать под опасностью его обход)*
(как я понял это предмет нашего небольшого спора)

Мне встречалось достаточно троев умеющих выходить в нет (т.е отправлять какие-либо данные туда) через другие процессы (как через системные типа свчост, так и через осла, встречал трои, которые через асику-клиенты поставленные в системе действовали)...

----------


## ananas

Спасибо.


> способов именно "обхода", т.е посылки в интернет каких-либо данных в обход установленного фаера - великое множество (имею в виду также как и вы способы обхода без выгрузки)


А вход по определению надежен на все 100?


> Задачи по Интернету в тех программах, которым вы доверяете, но не хотите пропускать в Интернет, надо отключить в интерфейсе этих программ или через реестр, а не пытаться блокировать их файрволом; вы губите систему.


И саму ОС? Тот самый 135-й порт Планировщика в Висте?

----------


## XP user

@ *priv8v* 

Я хочу лишь сказать то, что если вы доверяли, допустим IE в файрволе, или svchost, то тогда многие будут незаметно пользоваться им (и не только через левые dll и процессы) без всяких предупреждений от ваших программ защиты (антивирус, HIPS, и т.д). 

Предупреждения вы получите преимущественно о *легитимных* действиях, причём в алертах, которые похожи на абракадабра. Допустим - если я получу сообщение о том, что в файрфоксе запустился какой-то dll, хочу ли я его блокировать или нет, как я буду знать, что этот dll нормальный, или нет? *js3250.dll*, допустим родной, а *js3251.dll* уже нет... Но пока я не нажал 'Да' или 'Нет', у меня файрфокс, и если не везёт вся система, зависает. Мне такая 'защита' не по душе - поэтому приходится найти другие пути...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

никаких таких ужасов, которые вы описали мне не встречались))
хотя КИС умеет больше того, что я написал)

+написать управление какой-либо программой без внедрения длл - очень просто.
особенно на ВБ и делфи.
(многими способами, назову самый примитивный - его использует пинч при пытаясь обойти древнюю версию каспера - нажать "да" в определенном алерте, точно также можно нажимать и другое и вводить тоже...)

это был всего-лишь пример.

----------


## XP user

> никаких таких ужасов, которые вы описали мне не встречались))
> хотя КИС умеет больше того, что я написал)


Угу... База доверенных же огромная в КИСе. А в Comodo 2 встречал такие вещи...
Файрвол пусть фильтрует трафик. Другие (если они вам нужны) пусть занимаются своими делами...  :Wink: 




> И саму ОС? Тот самый 135-й порт Планировщика в Висте?


Самой ОС не остановить, особенно если она ещё 'доверенной' (и это часто так, иначе не будет работать ничего).

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> А вход по определению надежен на все 100?


имеется в виду, что на компе нету зловредов?..

на ХР SP3 при установленном фаере вход снаружи *крайне маловероятен*.
такое, думаю можно даже исключить.




> Файрвол пусть фильтрует трафик.


под этим словом, я все-таки имел в виду комбайн. (кис, продукт от нода, аутпост секьюрити про...) - т.е где по идее работают на пару фаер и хипс.

Тем не менее, если начать перечилсять как можно обойти фаер (один по крайней мере способ я выше назвал) должно быть так, что бы ни один из этих способов не сработал.
это в идеале :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

> имеется в виду, что на компе нету зловредов? на ХР SP3 при установленном фаере вход снаружи *крайне маловероятен*. такое, думаю можно даже исключить.


Да. Нету. Что, например, имеется ввиду в выражении "пробиваемость на червя"? Или, когда снаружи внутрь прорывается не зловредный объект, а зловредный субъект?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> это в идеале


Если вы хозяин своего компа, то тогда и встроенный брандмауэр Винды всё делает как надо в плане сетевого трафика, и забот никаких нет.
Если вы НЕ хозяин своего компа, и сидите в учётке с админ правами, то тогда такой 'комбайн' вам ничего такого не даст. Почему-то люди думают, что зловредописатели не тестируют свои 'творения' против таких 'комбайнов'...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Geser

> Если вы хозяин своего компа, то тогда и встроенный брандмауэр Винды всё делает как надо в плане сетевого трафика, и забот никаких нет.
> Если вы НЕ хозяин своего компа, и сидите в учётке с админ правами, то тогда такой 'комбайн' вам ничего такого не даст. Почему-то люди думают, что зловредописатели не тестируют свои 'творения' против таких 'комбайнов'... 
> 
> Paul


Не все вирусописатели тестируют и не против всех комбайнов. Опять же писалось уже не раз, что тот же Пинч отлично работает с правами пользователя. Потому хороший application firewall еще никому не мешал.

----------


## ananas

> Почему-то люди думают, что зловредописатели не тестируют свои 'творения' против таких 'комбайнов'


Наоборот, думают, некоторые по крайней мере, что "контрреволюционные творения" и пишутся, и тестируются для обхода именно конкретных комбайнов, имхо.

----------


## priv8v

> Если вы хозяин своего компа, то тогда и встроенный брандмауэр Винды всё делает как надо в плане сетевого трафика, и забот никаких нет.
> Если вы НЕ хозяин своего компа, и сидите в учётке с админ правами, то тогда такой 'комбайн' вам ничего такого не даст. Почему-то люди думают, что зловредописатели не тестируют свои 'творения' против таких 'комбайнов'...


то, что тестят - знаю. но не про это речь. речь идет о том, что должен делать фаер. по-моему фаер должен (точнее его разрабы) только и думать о том, как бы в сеть или из сети ничего на комп к домохозяйке не забралось. и одна из наших задач - помогать и тем и другим (домохозяйкам и разрабам).




> Если вы хозяин своего компа, то тогда и встроенный брандмауэр Винды всё делает как надо в плане сетевого трафика, и забот никаких нет.


выше я уже писал, что нужны доп.функции для контроля за подозрительной деятельностью. и приводил лишь один аргумент, но по-моему железный - взятие зловредом других программ под свой контроль.


странно, но у меня такое впечатление, что мы от темы про ДОС-атаку малость съехали на общую защищенность компьютера. такими темпами через пару постов начнутся споры про то какой комбайн или браузер лучше, начнут обсуждаться также тонкости использования связки лиса+носкрипт и т.д - такое часто можно наблюдать.

мы с Паулем друг другу вроде ни в чем конкретном не противоречим, но уже поста четыре обсуждаем фиг знает что :Smiley: 
я лично не понял, что мы обсуждаем :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> странно, но у меня такое впечатление, что мы от темы про ДОС-атаку малость съехали на общую защищенность компьютера.


Ну, вы же сами начали о том, что файрвол должен уметь. 
Мы начали тему про 'Inbound Protection' (это то, что файрвол обязан уметь - защищать от атак извне), а в сообщении № 71 вы начали про 'Outbound Protection', то, что я лично считаю иллюзией. Больше отвлекаться не буду - всё сказал уже.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

просто я считаю, что если компания делает фаер, то он должен пытаться вообще ничего в сеть не выпустить что туда выйти не должно - не важно каким способом оно это делает.
а то получится что разрабы сознательно защищают юзера от программ Х (с прямыми попытками выхода в интернет) и сознательно не защищают от программ Y (программ которые лезут в сеть используя другие программы...) - так должно быть. это выходит из ваших слов.

втупую лезть в сеть - это уже прошлый век и тупизм полный. любой уважающий себя фаер на это среагирует. а вот на более сложное - управление другими программами, работа из их АП - вот современные тенденции. так какое по вашему ПО должно защищать домохозяйку от таких вот программ?..

----------


## XP user

> а то получится что разрабы сознательно защищают юзера от программ Х (с прямыми попытками выхода в интернет) и сознательно не защищают от программ Y (программ которые лезут в сеть используя другие программы...) - так должно быть. это выходит из ваших слов.


Нет, это автоматом не выходит - вы удалили элементы, которые существенные; не должно быть злостного ПО на компе. Как только оно есть и не палится антвирусом, забудьте про защиту. 
P.S.: Как только вы получите алерт про Flash Player, покажите, пожалуйста. Мне интересно будет.  :Wink: 



> втупую лезть в сеть - это уже прошлый век и тупизм полный.


Не знаю, не знаю. Вы не читали, нет, статью *grnic* о новой идеологии ЛК?
Идеология сетевого экрана 8-ки. Настоятельно рекомендую на чтение, причём не просто бегло, а внимательно по всем деталям.  :Smiley: 



> так какое по вашему ПО должно защищать домохозяйку от таких вот программ?..


А разве можно домохозяек от самих себя защищать если сама система не настроена, а?  :Wink: 

P.S.: Мы здесь действительно в офф-топ. Предлагаю продолжить в личке.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

по-моему, мы говорим просто про разные вещи. к тому же мы почему-то недопонимаем друг друга. и даже не спорим друг с другом а говорим про разные функции и как бы дополняем друг друга. 
короче не знаю даже что такое творится...

PS: ушел в ЛС)

----------


## Shark

> .А как, собственно, от самого скана вообще уберечься? Ведь бойся, не бойся - не поможет. От скана один прием - в сеть не выходить, имхо. Да, результаты скана можно исказить, сделать более скудными.


1. Запретить Finger - прямо не раздумывая запрещать.

2. Там. где возможно, извенить банеры сервисов - тоже немаловажная штука. (Банеры - это Информация, выводимая на экран при подключении к сервису)

----------


## Steel

У меня при запуске программы Windows Worms Doors Cleaner и отключении первых трех портов: DCOM, 445, 137:139 при перезагрузке компа винда не запустилась, а начались перезагрузки с вылетом в бсоды. Винду запустил в безопасном, после открытия вышеперечисленных портов все нормализовалось. У кого-нибудь было такое?

----------


## Steel

Методом научного тыка определил, что причина в порте DCOM - при его закрытии бсод с перезагрузкой.

----------


## Alex12

Если я закрою все порты с помощью WWDC  -не помешает ли это работе торрент-клиента m-torrent и автоматическим обновлениям XP?

----------


## Гриша

Не помешает...

----------

